# Wustoff Chef



## knyfeknerd (Jan 10, 2014)

I've noticed that Wustoff makes some of the worst quality handles. I've rehandled 5 of them now for guys at work. The scales crack off near the bolster or butt. I'm sure it has nothing to do with them going through the dishwasher! Idiots!

This is the first time I've done one this style. The wood is Bocote. Pretty. 
Yes did it for free too.




[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Jan 10, 2014)

Nice work man, I need to send some your way lol. Keep up the great work bud


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 10, 2014)

Rocking it Lobster I thought i was a busy guy. Seriously, looks like it will last a long time


----------



## cheflarge (Jan 10, 2014)

Bad ass, Knerd, absolutely stunning.


----------



## Mrmnms (Jan 10, 2014)

Off the hook nice.


----------



## xueqi89 (Jan 13, 2014)

Great job, look beautiful


----------



## theLawlCat (Jan 14, 2014)

That's really nice. Is this one of those with a curved transition from tang to bolster? I can't quite tell from the pictures.


----------



## CoqaVin (Jan 15, 2014)

I just sharpened up a Wustie at home for a Stage and man are they not really that good of knives anymore...the profile leaves a lot to be desired I don't get it and honestly it did not get as sharp as my 40 Victorinox knife receiving the same progression


----------



## CoqaVin (Jan 15, 2014)

Sorry that was a little off topic forgot to say NICE HANDLE man!


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Jan 15, 2014)

Beautiful


----------

